# Wood Turners Finish vs CA



## hagemierj (Mar 16, 2014)

Was about to order a new bottle of CA to do finishes and ran across some info for Wood Turner's finish:

Exotic Blanks :: Tooling & Finishing :: Woodturners Finish - Combo Pack

I do pretty good with CA and like the high gloss... anyone have experience with Wood Turner's Finish? Any eye witnesses recommend a bottle since I'm about to plunk down cash anyhow? 

J


----------



## ALA (Mar 16, 2014)

I've only done one with WTF. Mine didn't have the shine of CA but I didn't use a buffer on it either. Also, it probably isn't as durable a finish either since it's not a plastic. I would certainly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 16, 2014)

I use Doctors Wood Shop finish. It does a great job. Don't expect any finish to do a great job if you don't put in time to get good at using it. Every pen that I have posted for the last year and a half has used this finish. Now my finishing technique has evolved over that entire time and has actually gotten very good at this point. It takes most people a bit of time to get good at CA also...


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 16, 2014)

WTF doesn't have the gloss ability that CA does...of course CA can be done in any level of gloss you like. WTF is easier to apply IMHO so that may be of interest to some.


----------



## Gary Zakian (Mar 16, 2014)

*WTF*

I had to stop turning for a while because I was developing respiratory issues with CA (even though I used a respirator).  I tried WTF in January, 2104, and turned six pens with it.  So far I am very pleased with the finish.  I am using these pens as carry pens to see how WTF holds up on a daily basis.  So far so good.

As for my application process, I apply WTF with craft foam.  I cut it about 3/8" wide by 1.5" - 2" long, and put one to two drops of WTF on it to apply to the blank.  I tried other methods of application, but I find for me the craft foam puts on the smoothest layers.  I wait 60 - 90 seconds between applications.  I find closer to 90 seconds works best for me.  I apply between 10 - 12 coats, then micromesh very gently and quickly up to 15,000.  I apply Turtlewax Platinum Ultra Gloss Liquid Wax to buff it up a bit when it is all done.  

So far I am very pleased with WTF.  No fumes, very easy to apply, and the finish is close to CA.  This is now my finish of choice.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2014)

I only use WTF. It easy to use and you can recoat in about 60 sec. I sand my blanks to 120000 mm then I apply 4 coats the sand with 3600 MM. Then I apply 7 to 8 more coats. I then let it set for at least 3 hours or over night at which time I polish with MM 6000 - 12000. I think it gives an outstanding finish.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought some,but hae not tried it yet.I was wondering if if someone could say if it adds thickness like ca does? Or is it more like a friction polish?



Steve


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike,
I use the same doctors wood shop finish, what is your process if you don't mind sharing, maybe I can improve my techniques.  People love the look when I use it.







mikespenturningz said:


> I use Doctors Wood Shop finish. It does a great job. Don't expect any finish to do a great job if you don't put in time to get good at using it. Every pen that I have posted for the last year and a half has used this finish. Now my finishing technique has evolved over that entire time and has actually gotten very good at this point. It takes most people a bit of time to get good at CA also...


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 16, 2014)

Never mind mike, I found your tutorial


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 16, 2014)

I consider the new craft coat similar to wtf in application and result but like craft coat a bit better.    Neither one is a go to finish...yet


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 16, 2014)

ALA said:


> I've only done one with WTF. Mine didn't have the shine of CA but I didn't use a buffer on it either. Also, it probably isn't as durable a finish either since it's not a plastic. I would certainly recommend giving it a try.



The components used to create WTF are the same as the General Finishes floor finish.

I have never seen a gymnasium with a plastic floor, so I would surmise that WTF will give a finish that is preferred over plastic.  

One thing I HAVE seen is numerous threads on "Why my CA finish went to heck (weeks or months later)??"  Lots of theories!!  I have never seen such a thread regarding WTF or lacquer or Deft.  

CA will give you a plastic look---if you believe that is desirable, it is the easiest method of getting that look.   Personally, if I want a plastic pen, it is much easier to start with a plastic blank, which is what I have done, thousands of times.


----------

